# Angeln in Venlo



## thefish (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Mein Kumpel und ich sind jetzt schon ca. 3 Jahre Dauerangler in Roermond. Jetzt wollen wir mal was Anderes kennenlernen.
Da mein Kumpel jetzt in Straelen wohnt, dachten wir: Venlo wäre nicht schlecht! |rolleyes 

Kennt jemand eine oder mehrere gute Stellen in Venlo? Wir gehen gerne auf Raubfische, Karpfen oder andere Fische sind auch gerne gesehen. |supergri 

Grüße #h


----------



## Der_Monty (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*

Hoi,

also hier ist schon ein kleiner Beitrag dazu. Nicht wirklich über Venlo selbst, aber mit dem Suchbegriff hier im Forum gefunden:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68308&highlight=venlo

Petri,

Marc.


----------



## Sebÿ (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*

Hi!
Also in Venlo sind z.B. der jachthafen bei Blerik ganz nett oder
hinter dem Krankenhaus. ansonsten mal einfach den Visplaner benutzen.
Ich kann das ding einfach nur empfehlen das ist echt gut.

zur Benutzung: 
HIER klicken

dann im oberen feld die Region auswählen (Limburg)

dann die Stadt angeben (z.B. Venlo)

dann auf OK

Dann die Fischart (vissoort) aussuchen

Vielleicht noch die Begebenheiten (voorziening)

oder auch den Wassertyp (Fleißwasser ect.)

jetzt kann man die angebote sehen, tw sogar mit Bild!!!
jetzt noch nen routenplaner benutzen und schon gehts zum Fisch!

MfG
Sebÿ


----------



## vg11 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*

Hallo. 
Ich weiss, eigentlich gibt man keine Stellen heraus, aber da diese Stelle für mich nicht mehr interessant ist und ich dort auch nicht mehr zum angeln komme, mache ich das einfach. Es ist eine sehr gut zu beangelnde Stelle, auf der man auf verschiedenste Art und Weise angeln kann. Sprich vertikal unter dem Steg, beidseitig beangelbar(sind einige Löcher auf der Strecke), Schleppen im Hafen, im Strom und an der Strömungskante. Auf jeden Fall immer gute Fische zu verhaften, egal zu welcher Jahreszeit. Wenn ich wüsste, wie ich ein Bild einfügen könnte, würde ich eins mit eingekreisten Stellen beilegen. Bei Interesse mich persönlich anschreiben, und ich schick euch eins per Mail zu. Ansonsten einfach mal selbst hinfahren und ausprobieren. 
Ihr fahrt nach Venlo in die Prinsessesingel, dann rechts auf die Professor Gelissensingel auf den Parkplatz, fahrt ganz durch, und da kommt ein alter Bootssteg. Die Stahltür ist zwar immer abgeschlossen, aber ihr könnt links an dem Zaun vorbei laufen, lauft den Holzweg herunter(vorsicht glatt) und da seit ihr schon. 

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## theundertaker (23. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*

Hmm....nur weil für dich die Stelle uninteressant ist, verrätst du sie hier...hmmm...ich weiß nicht, aber vielleicht gehen auch noch andere da angeln, die nicht so gerne wollen, dass jetzt alle dahinfahren...aber musst du ja selber wissen...ich bin davon zwar nicht betroffen, da ich die Stelle nicht kenne, aber irgendwie ein wenig unfair...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bachflußneunauge (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*



vg11 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich weiss, eigentlich gibt man keine Stellen heraus, aber da diese Stelle für mich nicht mehr interessant ist und ich dort auch nicht mehr zum angeln komme, mache ich das einfach. Es ist eine sehr gut zu beangelnde Stelle, auf der man auf verschiedenste Art und Weise angeln kann. Sprich vertikal unter dem Steg, beidseitig beangelbar(sind einige Löcher auf der Strecke), Schleppen im Hafen, im Strom und an der Strömungskante. Auf jeden Fall immer gute Fische zu verhaften, egal zu welcher Jahreszeit. Wenn ich wüsste, wie ich ein Bild einfügen könnte, würde ich eins mit eingekreisten Stellen beilegen. Bei Interesse mich persönlich anschreiben, und ich schick euch eins per Mail zu. Ansonsten einfach mal selbst hinfahren und ausprobieren.
> Ihr fahrt nach Venlo in die Prinsessesingel, dann rechts auf die Professor Gelissensingel auf den Parkplatz, fahrt ganz durch, und da kommt ein alter Bootssteg. Die Stahltür ist zwar immer abgeschlossen, aber ihr könnt links an dem Zaun vorbei laufen, lauft den Holzweg herunter(vorsicht glatt) und da seit ihr schon.
> 
> Viel Erfolg.


hey ich wolte mal nachfragen wo man überall hinfahren kann ich weiß noch nichts und wolte die woche in venlo angeln aber ich brauche adressen wo man dort angeln kann an dder maas


----------



## bachflußneunauge (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*

Also ich habe diese Vispas leider nicht kann ich die kaufen und wenn ja wo ?
gruß bachflußneunauge


----------



## bachflußneunauge (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*

okay danke schön das werde ich machen ich werde einfach mit gummyfischen angeln das geht ja würmer benutze ich eig. nie nur marden und die gehen ja oder?


----------



## KNICK23 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*



bachflußneunauge schrieb:


> okay danke schön das werde ich machen ich werde einfach mit gummyfischen angeln das geht ja würmer benutze ich eig. nie nur marden und die gehen ja oder?



gufi ist ein kunstköder!  das ist derzeit komplett verboten.übrig bleiben mais,maden,brot usw. und das bist zum letzten samstag im mai!strafen sind wie udo schon geschrieben hat empfindlich.


----------



## KNICK23 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*

so zu angeln in venlo passt meine frage perfekt.ich habe bei visplanner.nl mal ein wenig gestöbert und dort in venlo ein gewässer entdeckt,dass dunkelblau gekennzeichnet ist.was ja eigentlich bedeuten sollte,dass es auf der landelijkse lijst steht und somit wie ich das verstehe beangelt werden darf mit vispass,oder?das gewässer heißt rijnbeek.habe schon mehrere dieser gewässer entdeckt wie zum beispiel molenbeek usw. . ich würde es gerne mal befischen und wäre froh ,wenn mir jemand tipps für solche schmalen kleinen bäche geben kann.habs nur im visplanner entdeckt daher kann ich keine näheren infos zum gewässer geben.ich denke mal ,dass man dort vllt gut an köderfische kommen könnte.oder gibt es sogar leute die dort erfahrung mit anderen fischen haben?würde mich über jede antwort freuen,auch von leuten die andernorts an solch schmalen gewessern fischen.


----------



## newplastik (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*

Hi

kann nur bestätigen das das angeln mit gummis etc in der schonzeit die bis zum ersten juni we geht sehr hoch ausfallen können und kontrollen sehr häufig gemacht werden in der umgebung venlo..
lg


----------



## rosi-angler (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*

Hi leute suche ein see in holand zum karpfen angeln muss nicht unbedingt risen gross sein, ob ihr da mal ein tip habt? vielen dank im voraus


----------



## w00m (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*

HAllo Leute...


muss den beitrag nochmal hoch holen... denn wir haben in Velden bei Venlo einen Wohnwagen gekauft.... nun stellt sich mir die frage ob man in dem Gebiet Zwarte Water am See Venkoelen angeln darf... denn da habe ich weit und breit im internet nichts gefunden...

was den Vispass angeht habe ich mich bereits informiert und werde es im laufe der nächsten woche angehen mich drum zu kümmern das ich den pass bekomme.. nur der see geht mir nicht aus dem kopf da er direkt hinter dem CP liegt...


gruß aus krefeld


----------



## KNICK23 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*



w00m schrieb:


> HAllo Leute...
> 
> 
> muss den beitrag nochmal hoch holen... denn wir haben in Velden bei Venlo einen Wohnwagen gekauft.... nun stellt sich mir die frage ob man in dem Gebiet Zwarte Water am See Venkoelen angeln darf... denn da habe ich weit und breit im internet nichts gefunden...
> ...



also da ich auch in dieser gegend angel und nach allen möglichen gewässern mal geschaut habe,glaube ich,dass dieses gewässer nicht zu den gewässern gehört,die nur mit dem vispass befischt werden dürfen.hab meine unterlagen aber nicht hier,um nochmal zu schaun,ob das wirklich so ist.aber,wenn es direkt am cp liegt,kannste da ja mal nachfragen.die können dir da bestimmt weiter helfen.wenn nicht müsstest du wohl bei der stadt mal nachfragen.


----------



## w00m (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*

hier habe ich mal den "GOOGLE MAPS LINK" zu dem See
KLICK


----------



## KNICK23 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Venlo*



w00m schrieb:


> hier habe ich mal den "GOOGLE MAPS LINK" zu dem See
> KLICK



hab grade mal bei visplanner.nl nachgeschaut.dort ist es hellblau gefärbt,was bedeutet,dass es nicht in der landelijkse lijst steht.also denke ich,dass du mit dem vispass da nicht so einfach angeln darfst.wie gesagt,frag doch einfach mal bei dem campingplatz nach,auf dem ihr den wohnwagen stehen habt.


----------

